

Two envelopes problem - co_pl_te
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_envelope_problem

======
dm2
Users not searching before posting duplicate story problem:
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22Two...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22Two+envelopes+problem%22&sortby=points+desc&start=0)

